# JW's (Gamekeeper) Target Shooter



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Johnny Webb (Gamekeepers Catapults) and me ( Flatband) did a frame trade recently and I picked me up a great little target shooter nicely done up in Multiplex. Very comfortable little fork-has the grooves in the right spots,finished perfectly, small enough for the pocket and strapped with a slight tapered Thera Gold-complete with chrome tanned pouch- Nice slingshot John! I'm taking her with me tomorrow to do some shooting. Thank you very much and you do some really great work Buddy! Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I saw this frame at the LI shoot yesterday, beautiful work John, feels great in the hand also.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice catty


----------

